

Vogt Awards looking for hardware startups. $20k seed money, $100k prize - Zuph
http://www.vogtawards.com/

======
Zuph
I'm the current president of the LVL1 hackerspace (<http://www.lvl1.org>) here
in town. Our presence and our members have played a part in retooling this
award. This is neat for a few reasons:

* The Vogt Award has existed since 1999, and is funded from an endowment. Unlike many accelerators, they take no equity.

* You get access to the University of Louisville's Rapid Prototyping Center for your product development needs. This means you can do things like 3D print 20 micron layer objects in stainless steel, cobalt chromium and titanium. The website design isn't impressive, but there's a list of equipment and facilities here: <http://louisville.edu/speed/rpc/equipment-and-facilities>

* Louisville is home to UPS Worldport (the reason companies like Amazon, Zappos, and Cafe Press have moved to town). You can ship and receive items globally faster and cheaper here than from anywhere else in the US.

